# aapc certificate



## wson.rodrig (Jan 12, 2016)

I recently got passed in cpc exam with 73% ,the exam was held on Dec 26th 2015. I am eagerly waiting for my certificate so that I can try for job.
Can you please kindly let me know when and how will I recieve my certificate???.


----------



## avon4117 (Jan 12, 2016)

Have you paid for your membership for 2016?..they are not going to send it until you do...thats what I was told.


----------



## tmarshall (Jan 12, 2016)

It will be mailed to you.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 12, 2016)

AAPC website has a verification tool. They just need last name and AAPC# to confirm. You don't need a copy of the certificate to apply or interview. Worst case bring in a copy of the print out below

https://www.aapc.com/certification/credential-verification.aspx


----------



## hperry10 (Jan 12, 2016)

I received my certificate in the mail about 3 weeks after I found out that I passed the CPC exam. You may have to allow a little extra time due to the holiday and the volume of people taking the exams before the end of the year.


----------



## wson.rodrig (Jan 13, 2016)

*Aapc certificate*

Is there any other procedure so that I can recieve certificate little early ???  Plz help


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 13, 2016)

wson.rodrig said:


> Is there any other procedure so that I can recieve certificate little early ???  Plz help



Read above you do not need it in hand to apply for a job or interview. It's just a trophy to hang up on your wall to be proud of. its not physically needed to gain employment or prove certification


----------



## INBARAJCHANDRAN (Feb 26, 2018)

*Certificate*

Hai ,I am Inbaraj .I passed COC .now I missed My Certificate.How Can I get new certificate.Please help me.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 26, 2018)

INBARAJCHANDRAN said:


> Hai ,I am Inbaraj .I passed COC .now I missed My Certificate.How Can I get new certificate.Please help me.



Contact AAPC, Chat, Phone, or fill out the form. see for details:  https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx


----------



## rashmiverma (Sep 23, 2018)

*I did not receive my cpc certificate till yet*

Hello, 

I am Rashmi, I have passed my cpc certification last year in month of July but still I didn't get my certificate. I send mail more than 2 times on aapc site but I did not receive any response. Please tell me how can I get my certificate on aapc site.... 

Thanks


----------



## Mayzoo (Sep 23, 2018)

rashmiverma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Rashmi, I have passed my cpc certification last year in month of July but still I didn't get my certificate. I send mail more than 2 times on aapc site but I did not receive any response. Please tell me how can I get my certificate on aapc site....
> 
> Thanks




Use the chat feature on this website.  That way you have real time feedback and do not need to wait for a reply.  https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx

Also, if you print out your membership card, it will have your creds on it.  That coupled with the verification tool (https://www.aapc.com/certification/credential-verification.aspx)  make getting the certificate unnecessary for a job search.


----------



## JCaillouet (Sep 24, 2018)

rashmiverma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Rashmi, I have passed my cpc certification last year in month of July but still I didn't get my certificate. I send mail more than 2 times on aapc site but I did not receive any response. Please tell me how can I get my certificate on aapc site....
> 
> Thanks



Did you try to contact someone at corporate office? Did you make certain your dues are up to date?


----------



## dhnmsweety97@gmail.com (Nov 30, 2018)

*Clarification*

Iam going to write a exam on Dec 2.iam having o ly aadhar proof, is it enough, or it will create a problem. Pls response me


----------



## twizzle (Dec 1, 2018)

*CPC exam*



dhnmsweety97@gmail.com said:


> Iam going to write a exam on Dec 2.iam having o ly aadhar proof, is it enough, or it will create a problem. Pls response me



Please explain exactly what you want to know; 'o ly aadhar proof' is a tad difficult to decipher.


----------

